# Interarms Firestar 9mm ???



## funkypunk97

Interarms Firestar?

Anyone know anything about these? 

One of my local shops has a used on in decent looking shape for a decent price..... it felt OK in the hand although it was quite heavy for a small-ish gun....

I was just curious is this thing is worth buying or should I keep looking?


----------



## Mike Barham

It was a cool gun a dozen years or so ago. One of my shooting buddies had one in .40, and it worked well. Now it's nothing special, really, and parts/mags/holsters are difficult or impossible to find.


----------



## unpecador

It's also going to get heavier with a loaded mag.


----------



## funkypunk97

Mike Barham said:


> It was a cool gun a dozen years or so ago. One of my shooting buddies had one in .40, and it worked well. Now it's nothing special, really, and parts/mags/holsters are difficult or impossible to find.


Yeah that's a good point..... it seems parts are almost impossible to find. Thanks.....


----------



## funkypunk97

unpecador said:


> It's also going to get heavier with a loaded mag.


Very true..... the thing feels like a brick empty, I'm sure with 7 bullets in it it will get worse....

I think I'm going to pass on this one......

Thanks for the input....


----------



## BeefyBeefo

If it didn't feel great in the hand, then keep looking. I think taking a pass on this one is a good idea. Just take your time and purchase something that feels great in the hand, and you shoot great (if possible to rent).

-Jeff-


----------



## khegglie

funkypunk97 said:


> Very true..... the thing feels like a brick empty, I'm sure with 7 bullets in it it will get worse....
> 
> I think I'm going to pass on this one......
> 
> Thanks for the input....


You want heavy??? Find one in .45ACP.(they came in 9,40,45).


----------



## funkypunk97

khegglie said:


> You want heavy??? Find one in .45ACP.(they came in 9,40,45).


Yeah I bet..... the thing was surprisingly heavy for its size. There was a Glock 17 in 9mm there too and it looked twice the size and weighed half as much....

The Star actually fit in my hand OK it was just too heavy and old..... I'm still looking....


----------



## Don357

I had a Firestar Plus in the Starvel finish. It was a very nice gun. It came with a Kalifornistan legal 10rd double stack mag, but factory 13rd mags were available. It was heavy for it's size, but the weight helped with control. It was however, VERY accurate, quite reliable, and a joy to shoot.


----------



## MTCARMELFMLY

*Interarms Firestar 9mm*

All,

I'm new to this forum, in fact I found it searching Google about this gun.
I owned one about 10 years ago. I absolutely loved the gun and sincerely regret ever selling it. It shot fantastic, accurate. It never jammed and I shot Federal Hollowpoints and cheap reloads. I have small hands and that's why I bought it. I'll always regret selling it.

Can anyone suggest a gun that fits smaller hands?

Thanks,
mc:smt022


----------



## branch

I'm not sure what's bad about a heavy gun unless you're going to carry. I've shot the star 9mm and felt the weight reduced the recoil for such a small gun. 

MTCARMEL, if you have small hands like me you might look at the Kahr K9 or a Sig 239 or maybe even a Sig 225.


----------



## macgulley

I've owned a Firestar M43 for about 10 years and I love it. It's very compact (a little heavy) and shoots well.


----------



## adorable_harree

Nice gun way back a decade or so ago, before the advent of the Kahr pistols. Was able to shoot one a few years back when I had a Glock 19. Gun was a customized little gem complete with a small comp. Shot like a racegun, made me want one.

The only problem here was the availability of the magazines. But it was still nice.


----------



## khegglie

the baby Glocks put them to rest.


----------

